# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  ¿infraestructuras necesarias?

## culipardo

Curiosa noticia: los alcaldes de la zona suroeste de Ciudad Real no quieren el agua del embalse de la Colada en Córdoba. La construcción de este abastecimiento "solo costó" 20 milloncejos de nada. Según dicen los alcaldes a los vecinos les saldría más caro el recibo y ellos ya disponen de agua en cantidad y calidad suficientes. ¿Nadie lo pensó antes?¡Lo que hay que ver!


http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/...A5358D05B9A644

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se realmente si esto es verdad o no, pero lo que si tengo claro que los alcaldes no tienen ni idea de agua, esto es por experiencia propia.
Muchas veces parece que los alcaldes entiende de todo, arquitectura, ingeniería, salud etc...
Posiblemente le será el agua más cara pero seguro que será mejor para la salud de los ciudadanos y como lleven el agua los mismo alcalde mejor que nos coja confesados, algunas depuradora de pueblo da pena verla, parecen corrales de ganado, con eso lo digo todo.
Muchos pueblos tienen agua en los grifos pero no la pueden beber, después tienen que ir a la tienda a comprar botellas, para que las quieren el agua barata si tienen que sumarle el gasto del agua embotellada.
No hay cosa más repugnante que un baso de agua turbio que eso es lo que se ve, porque si hablamos de lo que no se ve la lio.
Unos buenos profesionales aseguran la calidad del agua y la salud de los ciudadanos.

----------


## ben-amar

Es curioso, no se dice de donde obtiene ese egua "suficiente y de mejor calidad".
Ellos sabran, los alcaldes.

----------

